# اللهجة المصرية: ستين داهية



## akhooha

هل كلمة "ستين" التي تستخدم في تعبير "ستين داهية" لها معنى خاص؟ وهل هناك تعابير أخرى تستخدم فيها كلمة "ستين"؟
وشكرًا​


----------



## إسكندراني

ستين = 60
لا أعرف لماذا يستعملها المصريون في التعبيرات السلبية
مثلا
يادي النيلة - يادي ستين نيلة


----------



## Bakr

هل تستعمل: ستين داهية دون كلمة "يغور".. في ستين داهية ؟ـ


----------



## akhooha

Bakr said:


> هل تستعمل: ستين داهية دون كلمة "يغور".. في ستين داهية ؟ـ


يظهر أنها مستخدمة مع عدد محدود من الأفعال الأخرى وهي:ـ
يروح في ستين داهية
يذهب في ستين داهية
يستقيل في ستين داهية
"الواسطة ودتنا فى ستين داهية"
ومن غير فعل:ـ
"مع السلامة في ستين داهية!ـ"
​


----------



## Bakr

أجل، يروح ويذهب هي بنفس معنى يغور على ما أظن..ـ
akhooha وشكرا على الإضافات


----------

